# Wired Routers.... Multiple DMZ



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am looking at updating my NAT router for the home.
I have an aging one that is getting on 5+ years now, and I feel that I am maxing it out in my current setup...

I am a high bandwith user, with multiple devices utilizing that bandwith at the same time. (Multi XBOX's, Mobile Devices with Video).

The internal infrastructure is mostly up to date, new Wireless access points, Giga-bit core switch (still not a managed switch).

So....

I am looking at going to something the next level for a SOHO...

Looked at this one:
TL-R600VPN; http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=33-704-130

as a reference, then looked at the next level from Cisco and TP as well.

So they can certainly handle my NAT needs and the NAT throughput is higher.
As well as it will give me the personal VPN that I would like to have.

Anyone have another recommendation in the ball park?

I currently only have a single broadband connection... I am not that much of a user that I need two sources for broadband, but I can see that comming in the future for redundancy.

One thing I would like to have is a hardware dmz option as well as a software dmz option.

The Hardware one would be used with my VOIP adapter, the software one would be allocated when necessary and typically be on one of my gaming systems.

Does such a beast exist?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The fancier Asus routers are pretty popular. Most of the larger ones support multi-WAN at some level (with the right software).

Hardware protection is no better than the firmware it is running and if you follow the CERT vulnerability database, appliances (especially Cisco) are too often listed.

I have an Asus RT-N16 and it is said to be good for quite a few VPN sessions. I use it daily for VNC port forwarded sessions to several machines at once. My SIP adapter doesn't seem to care what it is connected to but I have set up QoS to give it some priority nonetheless.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You'll find everything you want from the SonicWall appliances, of course they are insanely expensive so there's that.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Another thing to consider may be something like pfsense running on a modest computer or appliance-grade computer.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

DD-WRT can do everything you're asking so it's just a matter of finding a router you want that can run it.

The flipside will be cost as you might get a lower end VPN box like you linked cheaper but in the long run the big build of dd-wrt will give you more functionality.

https://www.flashrouters.com/blog/2...roviders-dd-wrt-router-best-sellers-oct-2012/

There are tons of articles I found to give more information but this one seemed a good place to start if you wanted to explore that option. That is sales site and their prices are more expensive than getting the router somewhere else.

I have a Linksys WRT 320N and can do what you are asking to do.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Thank you... I will do some more reading on that site.

One question that maybe you guys can answer...

NAT Throughput.... 
Is that something that is more software driven or hardware driven ?

AKA, obviously better hardware is going to be more expensive then other hardware.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Throughput is really being handled by QoS now. Obviously better hardware gets you raw performance and can compensate for lack of settings. However it's not really something I would get overly concerned about. Unless you have tested and found a real issue with throughput then I would address it. If you just feel that it's something you need to address due to volume on your network that is different. The largest bottleneck on most home networks for speed is wireless and that's just due to it's nature.

DD-WRT handles QoS very well so I guess for a comparison DD-WRT, or Tomato, is like a Porsche 911. It doesn't have to have the most horsepower because it's using it the most effecient way, when configured properly.

With that said is this an issue you have been having?

Thinking about it now what router do you have? If you have one that can run dd-wrt now you could check it out before making any purchases. It may do what you want with what you have now. The key is model number and the revision number to see who makes the processor in it.

You can check your device here:

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Earl -

I've been using Netgear FVS338 Firewalls for years and really liked them but had some issues here and there with them occasionally going out to lunch for no reason. I also tried the Linksys 082 which was ok but not reliable at all. Since they rebranded them to Cisco Small Business they have gotten a little better but I still had some issue with the latest firmware.

That said I was looking for something new and came across the Zywall Series of Firewalls - I think that it has everything you are looking for and then some. This this will fit what you are looking for as well grow with you in the future with things like Dual WAN Connections which I am utilizing and they work very well as either a load balancing or standby configuration.

These firewalls are so reasonably priced and offer enterprise level features that I haven't seen in any unit many times the price. I am currently using 2 of these between my house and my work and they have been rock solid.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833181137 and look at that they are on sale for WAY less than I paid for them.

Oh and their tech support has been fantastic.

I just checked out the one you posted DO NOT buy that... Look at the SPI Throughput it is horrible! The SPI Throughput of the Zywall is 100mps compared to the one you posted at 8mps (yup EIGHT!!!) you will be miserable with this unit.

At home I have FIOS as my Primary and RCN as my backup. With FIOS 40/40 Connection and I get every single bit of that throughput and then some. At work I get 95+!


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh and check out the Netgear GS108T Switches, they are managed and I love them. I have one in my Entertainment Center and one in my bedroom (I don't do wireless for anything other than my phones and tablets). If you need a few more ports check out the Netgear GS724T (also managed) and reasonably priced.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well it looks like my current router can run DD-WRT, so maybe that will be the first path.

The issues I am seeing lately, is when we have two xbox's and netflix running, I am getting almost no throughput... everything plummets.

I cam currently running buisness class service from comcast at 25/10 and shouldn't be having that issue, since it is rated to support an office of 15 people.

So I was investigating the oldest link in the network, and the central point.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Do you have a way of monitoring how much bandwidth you are using? I am going to do a little testing running Netflix on 2 different TVs at the same time and see how much bandwidth I am using. From what I read online each one can use up to 5Mb/sec which would explain your issue. I will let them run for a while and see where it goes and let you know.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok here's the results of 2 standard definition Netflix Movies playing at the same time untouched for about 30 minutes. When you fist start the stream it will buffer at a higher speed then you need to sustain the stream. The result is about 5mb/sec which is way less than I expected. I will have to see if I can find some good high-Def movies for testing. If anyone has any suggestions let me know =)


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Another vote for Sonicwall - you may be able to find something on ebay.

As for "expensive," they are probably one of the cheapest business class routers. Been using one for years and generally just set it and forget it.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well it looks like my current router can run DD-WRT, so maybe that will be the first path.
> 
> The issues I am seeing lately, is when we have two xbox's and netflix running, I am getting almost no throughput... everything plummets.
> 
> ...


If possible I would connect them direct to the router to see if that's actually the cause. I'm guessing that you've done some basic troubleshooting like running one and then the other. With networks there are so many variables that go into it. The best way to do it is remove everything and add things one at a time. If you have multiple switches and things then make sure those get tested individually.

DD-WRT will give you the same functionality as you will get in the business class routers in this thread. The main difference will be the "ease" of use as DD-WRT can get overwhelming fast but also has a great knowledge base online.

With that said I've had both and the upside is since your current router can run DD-WRT if you get something else it can now become a wireless extender for you.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well it looks like my current router can run DD-WRT, so maybe that will be the first path.


DD-WRT also offers some basic reporting that may help in pinpointing what's going on. If it turns out that you're only getting .XMb in to your router, you won't have to tear your LAN apart to find out what the problem is.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well it looks like my current router can run DD-WRT, so maybe that will be the first path.
> 
> The issues I am seeing lately, is when we have two xbox's and netflix running, I am getting almost no throughput... everything plummets.
> 
> ...


What are the two Xbox's running at the time? Streaming video? Live games to outside users?

And have you checked for a firmware update on your current router? If total bandwidth plummets, that sounds like a bottleneck either from software of configuration, not a true bandwidth issue.

Unless the 3 devices are collectively asking for more QoS than the router (either yours or comcast's) think are available.

By the way, normally 15 office people aren't streaming 15 videos or playing 15 games. An active home is more bandwidth than an normal office. 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## ronton3 (Mar 15, 2006)

I bought the ASUS to use with an Ipad Mini. I am not a sophisticated user, but I like the way I can see movies on a portable hard-drive with my OPPO 83. I also use the ASUS Icloud. It was listed as #1 by the UK's AV forum. 150.00. ron


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well it looks like my current router can run DD-WRT, so maybe that will be the first path.
> 
> The issues I am seeing lately, is when we have two xbox's and netflix running, I am getting almost no throughput... everything plummets.
> 
> ...





ronton3 said:


> I bought the ASUS to use with an Ipad Mini. I am not a sophisticated user, but I like the way I can see movies on a portable hard-drive with my OPPO 83. I also use the ASUS Icloud. It was listed as #1 by the UK's AV forum. 150.00. ron


ASUS does throw good hardware in their boxes but their firmware is rough and even on their forums they recommend running tomato in most cases when people start asking about advanced settings.

To be clear the code for multiple XBOX's are built in now so there's not an option you need to select. You just turn on uPNP and it knows how to handle 2 devices that want the same ports by default without a performance hit. Which is probably what is causing your issue to start with.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well it looks like my current router can run DD-WRT, so maybe that will be the first path.
> 
> The issues I am seeing lately, is when we have two xbox's and netflix running, I am getting almost no throughput... everything plummets.
> 
> ...


 there's your problem :hurah:
we have that (actually the 50/whatever version) at work.. my 12/1.5 uverse blows it away.. weird lags, almost like line drops.. not to mention the 3 or 4 modems they have replaced trying to get it stable (none of which helped)...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

With the new stuff I got this season I decided to get a dual channel router. After much research I went with the ASUS AC-R66U. So far it's been pretty good but once dd-wrt is available for it I'm sure the small things I can't do will be an option.

I was using my 320N as a redundant setup just in case but I've completely turned it off and will use it as a AP going forward. If you're still looking around I'd recommend it if you chose not to do the dd-wrt option.


----------

